# how about a re-introduction?



## wuwu (Apr 11, 2009)

hi guys! i see a lot of familiar names, and a lot of new names. i used to be a pretty active member on this forum back in 2007, when i kept mantids. i got burnt out from keeping way too many, so i stopped keeping them. i'm thinking about keeping them again, mostly to photograph them.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 11, 2009)

Pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi wuwu, nice to meet you! Glad you've decided to revisit mantis keeping, and I look forward to seeing you around the forum!  

Becky


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey welcome back, a photo hobby is a good excuse! Hey whatever it takes :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 14, 2009)

Like I said in my last PM I'm glad your back! I remember you saying a while back that you were leaving....just glad to see you again.

(and I still breed Tarachodes lol)


----------



## wuwu (Apr 14, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Like I said in my last PM I'm glad your back! I remember you saying a while back that you were leaving....just glad to see you again. (and I still breed Tarachodes lol)


LOL i should have given you my Tarachodes. I wonder if they're from the same bloodline. I don't remember if I got them from you or not.


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the PM neighbor! I hardly check in this forum. Welcome back!


----------



## wuwu (Apr 23, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks for the PM neighbor! I hardly check in this forum. Welcome back!


thanks! it's nice to have someone so close by!


----------



## ismart (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------

